# free hand routing



## kahungshum (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,every one:
my name is Ka Hung,I am like woodworking,but just a beginner,I live in pomona,ca,
recently my friend ask me to do a base for his big crystal stone,he toll me use two 2"x8"
x20" pine stud joint together and use router to rout 1/2" deep according to the shape of the bottom edge of the stone( irregular shape),I have a plunge router and straight cuter bit,so if the area to be cut is larger than my router base,do I need a bigger base for supporting while free hand routing?what is the best way to do it.(the bottom of the stone is flat,but the edge is irregular),please advise ! Thanks ! ka hung
my email address is [email protected]


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This is very unsafe unless what you will be doing is a very shallow cut. I would trace the stone edges onto the base material. Then cut close to the line with a band saw or reciprocating saw and sand the edges smooth and to the line with a small diameter drum sander.

If you want a molded edge around the stone, then use a large washer to space your pencil away from the stone and use the washer like a tire around the pencil to follow the surface of the stone, but with the pencil spaced away by some distance. Then cut and sand as above to shape the board sand the edge smooth as above. Install the chosen molded edge router bit (with ball bearing guide) in the router and run around the edge of the board cutting the desired molding top edge while the bearing guides the bit while following the bottom edge of the board.( Do not attempt to rout any board edge without some sort of router guiding method.) Some hand sanding and clean up may be necessary after this step.

Charley


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, a large auxiliary base is the answer. There are commercially-made versions available, or you could make your own, using your original base as a pattern for the hole location. 

The practical problem, assuming you mark the edge of the irregular shape on the base you are making, is being able to see and follow the guide line as you are routing. An alternative method would be to make a template to use with a relatively small-diameter guide bushing. The template would need to be over-sized by the amount of the bushing/bit offset. If there are small-radius irregularities that need to be followed, however, some hand work may be required.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Daisy Pin Router

=========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Ka Hung

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Daisy Pin Router

Now that is my find of the day. Thanks Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Your Welcome

and yes It works great  and the price is right.. 

=====



2bigfeet said:


> Daisy Pin Router
> 
> Now that is my find of the day. Thanks Bob.


----------

